# Question about Pannus



## Clarisha1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello all! I am a new GSD owner (I've always been owned by Great Danes). I have an amazing male GSD puppy who turned 4 months old today. Yesterday I noticed a slight bluish spot on his eye, so I took him to the vet this morning to get it checked out. The vet believes it may be Pannus, although he said in his 18 years of practicing, he has never seen a case in a dog this young. The spot on his eye did not stain when he tested it, and there has been no discharge or irritation to it. He put him on Neomycin & Dexamethasone eye drops 3 times daily. We have a follow up in 2 weeks. If the spot on his eye has not diminished, we will be referred to an ophthalmologist. I've googled Pannus, and am trying to learn a little bit about it (the condition is new to me). My questions are, can it be cured? Will it lead to blindness in his eye? Lastly, have any of you had a puppy so young be diagnosed with it? I will attach pictures of my puppy's eye (and a pic of Kobe so you can see who you are trying to help). Any thoughts, ideas, advice, or suggestions are welcome! I'm worried about my pup! Thank you for your insight!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Wow, that would be young. No, it can not be cured, but is fairly easy to control. Since it can be genetic in nature, especially in a puppy this young, the pup should not be bred. I would not worry, though, until you have seen the ophthalmologist.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Have you let the breeder know about this?


----------



## Clarisha1 (Jan 3, 2017)

I have a call in to the breeder. I am waiting on a returned call. Does the spot look like Pannus to you experienced shepherd owners? I was not planning to breed him. He will be neutered after he turns one.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

That is young! My Sting has pannus but he developed it at age 5. My vet said he is seeing it in younger dogs - but a 2 year-old not a 4 month old. From the photos, it doesn't look like pannus to me. With Sting's (and it is only in his right eye), it was not a dot but like strings or tentacles going into the eye. He also had a white discharge and a blue sheen (which would be hard to tell in a puppy) over the brown pigment.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a rescue who is four years old who came to us with advanced Pannus nut it is controlled by medication. There can be flare ups. Many people buy goggles for their dogs so that when they are in the sun it protects them . Charlie our dog hates the goggles but they are some members on here whose dogs wear the goggles when in the sun and don't seem to mind at all. Charlie had Pannus identified when she was about three however since the owners then did not seek vet care beyond regular vaccinations we don't know when it was first noticed. Sending thoughts and prayers that everything turns out ok. Many dogs when Pannus is caught early have very little loss of sight at all.


----------

